# 13th Age Goes to Press; Mongoose & Monte Tease Secrets; Ultimate Campaign downloads; plus ASK THE BA



## TreChriron

1. I really like the news in it's own section. Very nice.
2. I don't think 13th Age has quite earned it's own news section. Yet.


----------



## CAFRedblade

Let's keep an eye on both it (13th Age) and Numenara and see if they warrant independent news sections.


----------



## vvZODvv

Our table is just now starting up a 13th Age campaign (of Zeitgeist , so I follow it regularly.  I don't know if it is producing enough news that its section would be on par with Pathfinder and D&D yet.


----------



## Morrus

vvZODvv said:


> Our table is just now starting up a 13th Age campaign (of Zeitgeist




Really? I'd love to hear more. What changes did you make?


----------



## Ahnehnois

I'm interested in reading 13th Age news, but I don't know if it needs its own section yet. Maybe if it catches on.


----------



## vvZODvv

Morrus said:


> Really? I'd love to hear more. What changes did you make?




The changes have been almost entirely a re-flavoring of 13th Age mechanics to fit the setting.  Let's see off the top of my head:
* I changed the calendar to be particular Ages rather than specific years
* Swapped crossbows to be guns
*Re-skinned the paladin to be a champion of the state

The biggest change has been replacing the 13th Age Icons with the big movers and shakers of Lanjyr (King Aodhen, Han Jierre, etc).  It is a bit academic at this point though, because as soon as we finished our PCs, one of our group bought a house, so our game will be delayed for another two to three weeks while he gets settled in!

I love the 13th Age though because it takes some of the creativity out of my hands and puts it in the players' hands - that means the story can surprise me too!  

We have three Risuri and a Danoran in the party with the following Uniques:
*Paladin - I have known Gov. Stanfield my whole life and I am his most trusted confidant.
*Wizard - I witnessed the death of Srasama.  (This is interesting because he isn't a Deva!)
* Fighter - I am the sole survivor of the only Danoran magical attack in the Yerasol Wars.
* I am the world's only true Skyseer.

These might play havoc with some of the module story lines, but that just makes it all the more fun for me!  The players also came up with some awesome Icon Relationships and Backgrounds.  They really went to town with the more free-form aspects of the 13th Age in a way I've rarely seen from them.  One of them even went so far as to say it his most favorite character he has ever had (which isn't to be taken lightly since we are all in our late 30s to 40 and have been playing RPGs since junior high!).

Now I just have to stay true to Zeitgeist and not be tempted by TSoD!  LOL


----------



## TreChriron

Picked up 13th Age and I think it's a super well done game! Very well done, seems like a blast to play/run. So I changed my mind. I like having it's own forum and I think it's own news section is a good idea. I also think 3rd Party stuff for the system could be in that news section.


----------

